# Hunting Bow Stabilizer



## lpeedin (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey everybody!  One of my hobbies other than machining is bow-hunting and competitive archery.  I recently completed another carbon tube stabilizer and I made a video documenting the build.   The tube is a 5/8" O.D. with a wall thickness of approx. .040".  The end caps are made from 6061 aluminum round stock.  The weight on the end was a short piece of 304 stainless that a friend gave me a while back.  I have attached a few pictures of the stabilizer and individual components.  Below is a link to the build video.  Let me know what you think. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut6sBdra94I


----------



## 09kevin (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice job!


----------

